# Savage 7mm-08 Axis



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

My son zeroed my new Savage axis II 7mm-08 at 100 yards, 4 shots with 3 touching. Norma brass, 38.5 gr varget powder (if my memory serves me, don't take it at face value), hornady SST 139 grains, and CCI bench rest large rifle primers.

Not bad for an inexpensive rifle with a cheap scope. If you want to see a picture of the rifle, go to the savage website ......it's just like that one!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Doc said:


> My son zeroed my new Savage axis II 7mm-08 at 100 yards, 4 shots with 3 touching. Norma brass, 48.5 gr varget powder (if my memory serves me, don't take it at face value), hornady SST 139 grains, and CCI bench rest large rifle primers.
> 
> Not bad for an inexpensive rifle with a cheap scope. If you want to see a picture of the rifle, go to the savage website ......it's just like that one!


That 48.5 of varget is 5 grains more than I use for the same weight bullet in my 7mm-08. Pretty sure that is going to be way over pressure imo.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

You would be absolutely correct, that should be 38.5. I looked up my reference, it has 41.2 as the maximum.

Doc


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Bought the exact same gun for my daughter...I like the gun a lot!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That's great! Great shooting kid 8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Got one for Grandson #1 that I hope to try out this weekend. He's going to give a CWMU cow elk some lead poisoning in November with it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like a good shooter. My son's axis has had a heck of a time putting consistent groups together. I've had to replace the trigger, scope mount and scope but it still has a lot of stock flex. 

It kills deer pretty well but is not by any means a good grouping rifle.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My boy's youth model was pretty lousy on most reloads... until we tried the max recommended load of H4350 and 140gr accubonds then the magic happened, sub quarter sized groups. Called it done right then and loaded up 5 boxes. He's shot through half a box now, killed 3 antelope, 4 elk and 1 mule deer with it.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> My boy's youth model was pretty lousy on most reloads... until we tried the max recommended load of H4350 and 140gr accubonds then the magic happened, sub quarter sized groups. Called it done right then and loaded up 5 boxes. He's shot through half a box now, killed 3 antelope, 4 elk and 1 mule deer with it.
> 
> -DallanC


What's the powder load and primer you're using on these?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Powder is the max for H4350 listed on Hodgdon's site (I cant look it up at my work, they block it). Primer was a standard WLR.


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love my Savages.


----------

